# Pretty Girl turns 5 this month



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday PG!She is the dog that got me interested in this breed and wanting to learn more.I got her to have just a loyal pet and companion for me and my kids and that's exactly what I got.I couldn't have asked for any better dog for what I was wanting her for.Here's some pics I took last week of her and Rebel.She acts like his momma lol


----------



## MissPit (Nov 1, 2010)

She's adorable! I love those ears!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww Happy Birthday PG!!!!!!! She's such a sweetie I just love her. She looks like she's adopted the little one as her own. How cute!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Happy Birthday PG,  THe boys send licks, and Lisa I can't beleive how big Rebel is gettin, PG looks like she loves him


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

MissPit said:


> She's adorable! I love those ears!


Thanks for the kind words!She's my baby


kg420 said:


> Awwwww Happy Birthday PG!!!!!!! She's such a sweetie I just love her. She looks like she's adopted the little one as her own. How cute!!!!!


Thanks Krystal!Yep her and Hera take turns treating Rebel like he's one of their own.I think PG does it just a little bit more though lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> awwww Happy Birthday PG,  THe boys send licks, and Lisa I can't beleive how big Rebel is gettin, PG looks like she loves him


Awww thanks Tye!PG loves him alot...for now anyways!lol
Rebel is growing up too fast.I want my little pup back.

Give them purty pups some lovin from me!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will for sure, and I know Odie hiked his leg for the first time today, I cried a little, my boy is gettin so big. Hugs to you all


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy birthday, pretty girl!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty Girl says thank you!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday, PG!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

And she thanks you too Freddie!


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool. Happy Birthday!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

PG says thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cutie! I love a brindle  Happy late B-Day.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww thanks Holly!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday PG!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

happy bday you pretty girl you!!!  she looks like she loves the pup!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> Happy Birthday PG!!!


Thanks girl!I got your card yesterday.I love it!I stuck it on my fridge.Now I need to get off my butt and get one to send out to y'all.


HeavyJeep said:


> happy bday you pretty girl you!!!  she looks like she loves the pup!!


Thanks!She does love the pup,at least for now anyways lol.He's her new little pup for her to take care of


----------

